# Complete pen turning :)



## Rich L (Mar 11, 2012)

I dug up this old picture of a pen I turned about 5 years ago and maybe it's worth a laugh - about 4 1/2 inches of protrusion from the chuck! Something I truly try to avoid.

The material is Damascus steel made by Chris Marks that I reforged before making this. The nib is a Parker Duofold Centennial. I wasn't done with this, obviously, but I decided to take a picture for posterity. I heated the steel a bit to bring out some color to see the Damascus pattern.

This material is extremely tough but the threading to accept the nib section was accomplished nonetheless way out there at four inches. The Damascus part is welded onto a mild steel mandrel so I can use all of it and not waste the part that might get chucked.

What's left to do after the photo op was to round off the back end - in fact the finished pen is not a uniform cylinder and there is no tail stopper or finial. No through hole.

The lathe is a 1983 Jet 10-24 metal lathe 

Just sharing.

Cheers,
Rich

Ps: the quiz is - what's missing on this pen part?


----------



## Phunky_2003 (Mar 11, 2012)

Rich L said:


> I dug up this old picture of a pen I turned about 5 years ago and maybe it's worth a laugh - about 4 1/2 inches of protrusion from the chuck! Something I truly try to avoid.
> 
> The material is Damascus steel made by Chris Marks that I reforged before making this. The nib is a Parker Duofold Centennial. I wasn't done with this, obviously, but I decided to take a picture for posterity. I heated the steel a bit to bring out some color to see the Damascus pattern.
> 
> ...


 

The picture


----------



## Rich L (Mar 11, 2012)

Phunky_2003 said:


> Rich L said:
> 
> 
> > Ps: the quiz is - what's missing on this pen part?
> ...



Oops!


----------



## sumterdad (Mar 11, 2012)

No threads for the cap


----------



## SDB777 (Mar 11, 2012)

sumterdad said:


> No threads for the cap


 
My first thought too....

Unless it was intended to be a friction fit cap?



Scott


----------



## Rich L (Mar 11, 2012)

The cap snaps on.


----------



## thewishman (Mar 11, 2012)

Rich, I don't know what is missing, but I do love your work. The Damascus pens on your site are fabulous! The silver pens are very nice, too.


----------



## studioso (Mar 12, 2012)

the filler lever?


----------



## Gilrock (Mar 13, 2012)

Rich L said:


> Ps: the quiz is - what's missing on this pen part?


 
Please tell us before they archive the thread....


----------



## cnirenberg (Mar 13, 2012)

thewishman said:


> Rich, I don't know what is missing, but I do love your work. The Damascus pens on your site are fabulous! The silver pens are very nice, too.



I'm with Chris, that is fantastic stuff.


----------

